# Post Game Wrap Up: Nuggets at Suns 3/28/05



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Well, it is time to let the Suns fans crow about this one. They now have won the season series and they won the game without Amare. The Nuggets ability to beat the Suns will rest on how well Karl is able to adjust the defense to deal with Nash.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Game story from the RMN

This gem was included


> "We respect (the Nuggets), but if we play them in the playoffs, I'm predicting we pretty much beat them in four or five games," said Steven Hunter, who started at center in place of Amare Stoudemire, who sat out with a sore left ankle. "We beat them (Monday) without one of the best players in the league in Amare Stoudemire.
> 
> "Whenever we turn on our game in the playoffs, (the Nuggets) won't even be that close."


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Game report from the Post



> "We're trying to figure out a way to beat Phoenix, who has the best record in the NBA," Nuggets coach George Karl said. "We did a pretty good job for 3 1/2 quarters."


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

hmm...3 games...3 losses...3 CLOSE losses...all 3 times we wernet healthy...2 times they needed the refs help.

im not scared.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

NugzFan said:


> hmm...3 games...3 losses...3 CLOSE losses...all 3 times we wernet healthy...2 times they needed the refs help.
> 
> im not scared.


You don't need to be scared.  Just play your best and face the truth (Suns > Nuggets). That's the only way to LIVE.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

jibikao said:


> You don't need to be scared.  Just play your best and face the truth (Suns > Nuggets). That's the only way to LIVE.


You have no respect for the word "truth", rookie. Here's the truth: Suns in the regular season > Nuggets in the regular season. Suns in the playoffs vs. Nuggets and the playoffs? That's an unknown. But here's some more truth: The Nuggets have more playoff tested players than the Suns. The Nuggets are deeper than the Suns. The Nuggets have better defenders than the Suns. The Suns have better shooters and passers than the Nuggets. Martin and Camby have proven that they step it up in the post season. Steve Nash has proven that he shuts down in the post season.

Enjoy this regular season while it lasts Suns fans...


----------

